

Firefox 3 Released! - bkrausz
http://mozilla.com

======
bkrausz
Server's a little slow (we're serving 14k downloads per minute right now...),
but the site is updated and good to go.

More direct link: <http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/>

